# Ducks/geese in Bottineau



## amya11 (Sep 13, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone had an idea of how the hunting is in Bottineau. We are going Oct. 23-28th. We usually hunt the Bisbee area but found available lodging in Bottineau. I read a little bit about it on the net, the only thing I real learned is it lies between two refugees. So if anyone has hunted the area before and has info, it would be appreciated! THANKS


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been out alot lately getting ready for the opener and there is plenty of ducks. Ducks you can go out and find them any direction. You can find geese all around too. You should have pretty good luck, its looking to be a good year.


----------



## amya11 (Sep 13, 2002)

Is a lot of land posted in this area?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The key to hunting that area is over field spreads. Almost every duck comes off the refuges looking to feed, than returns. If you have some snow goose decoys out, you should be in good shape.

Land is getting a little tougher to get on every year, but do a little homework and you'll find plenty of spots to hunt. If you have problems, try the next refuge west (Lake Darling).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The small ducks will be gone by then.There should still be plenty of mallards here.By then most all will be on the refuges as most potholes will be shot out.The water situation is kind of spotty here.There are areas with plenty of water and others with dry sloughs as rain has been hit or miss.
Two things you should be aware of is that the weekend you are coming is the Bottineau Shootout.There are around thirty four-man teams.Farmers will be posting their fields for the week prior to the shootout.There are still places to hunt as the refuge is large,but there will be competition.There is a lot of posted land here especially along the refuges,but you can get permission.It is also ND teachers convention which puts more people in the field,and the annual DU banquet is that week.


----------



## amya11 (Sep 13, 2002)

Thank you for all the info, it helps out alot!!!


----------

